# Naxos Music Library and ISMLP



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

It appears that ISMLP is not providing its members with the Naxos Music Library any longer. While I really miss it, I still have my CD collection and there is plenty of other music on the web. As a matter of fact, ISMLP has its own recordings and they have better sound than Naxos. 

Naxos has better sound but you have to pay dearly to get it. Even before Naxos left ISMLP, it was not always available and with that in mind, I bought myself a new Onkyo single disk CD player. It has outstanding sound and my CDs never sounded better. With NML, I was ignoring my own collection. Now I am rediscovering it. 

Of course there are plenty of other web sites with classical music but NML is the best and I guess I will miss it eventually. 

Your favorite classical music web site?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favorite is Naxos Music Library - a class act and I like the navigation capabilities. I have the $33 per month option; the sound on the lesser option sucks.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

$33 a month? Virtually everything on NML is on youtube. I of course lament the acts of copyright infringement, but...

Also youtube has some rarities that not even the give-us-yer-money online libraries have. Things long out of print and from old deleted vinyls that companies doggedly refuse to reissue.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)

Quite sad that this is the case. I used it when they provided it because it's nice and cheap. I don't think I will be subscribing to IMSLP any more.


----------



## BobBrines (Jun 14, 2018)

You have this backwards. Naxos pulled the plug on IMSLP, IMSPL did not pull the plug on Naxos Read https://imslp.org/wiki/IMSLP:Naxos, then go to the forum page.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

BobBrines said:


> You have this backwards. Naxos pulled the plug on IMSLP, IMSPL did not pull the plug on Naxos Read https://imslp.org/wiki/IMSLP:Naxos, then go to the forum page.


I don't think anyone has it backwards. Naxos pulled the plug, which means IMSLP is no longer able to offer it to its members. That's what the original post states.


----------



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

First, NML was available through the Toronto Symphony for free and then through IMSLP for 20 dollars a year. It might be worth 33 dollars a month but I am already paying 160 dollars a month for my cable and web service. Between my CD collection and Youtube, I have more than enough music. If NML came up with a service for about 10 dollars, they would be competitive with most of the other services and I would happily subscribe. And they would make lots of money. Hopefully, they will come up with a better price.

Thanks to all of the participants on this thread.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Pesaro said:


> Your favorite classical music web site?


I use *www.Spotify.com* 
They have almost everything - though Hyperion is still missing and they don't always have brand new recordings.
I also like their collection of "popular music" - rock, indie, post-rock, metal post-metal - again almost evertything...
I pay ca. 13 Euros for a premium subscription.


----------

